# One stone complete



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

A continuation of this thread;
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=32649

Finished one of them and will deliver it tomorrow. Hope to have the other one done by the end of the week.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Oh that looks fantastic!!! I know you have probably lost my home address for delivery...but I just PM'd it to you. Ha ha!!!
Nice, really nice stone!!!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

yes!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Looks pretty sweet man. It looks pretty damn tall with that 5 gal bucket as a ref


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

perfect.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Oh that looks fantastic!!! I know you have probably lost my home address for delivery...but I just PM'd it to you. Ha ha!!!
> Nice, really nice stone!!!


Would you like it overnighted or is regular delivery good?



Lord Homicide said:


> Looks pretty sweet man. It looks pretty damn tall with that 5 gal bucket as a ref


It's 38 inches total height. It's set into the top tier of the base and glued to the bottom piece of foam. The whole thing is mounted on a piece of plywood for stability.



CreeepyCathy said:


> perfect.


Thanks CC. It came out pretty good. Got some nice streaking with this one.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Love it jdubbya! Its great!


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

awesome...they look soo cool!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The paint job came out really well, and I like the detail of soft edges on the base. Your friend should be very happy.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Good looking tombstone. You got a nice aged look with the paint job.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Great job, stone looks well aged.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks all. My friend picked it up yesterday and was very happy with it, and I'm glad it is out of my garage so nothing happens to it. I'm slowly finishing up stuff and clearing space so I have room to move things down out of the rafters soon and start touching things up. The pressure is building!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Great looking stone JD!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Good Job..i like the tall ones too. variety is good!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice, nice work!!!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

*Second one done*

Finished the second stone today. Two coats of off white DryLok then dry brushed with dark gray to match the shading on the statue. I'll take this to it's new owner tomorrow and free up some space in the garage. This is the last project I'm doing for friends this year and now only have to finish up my own monument and a few other small projects.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

looking good, Jdub!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks man!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Both look great!!!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

That looks good!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

That looks amazing as well! Great job.


----------

